# Seneca lake gets blue cats!



## fishintechnician

http://ow.ly/ByjV30f5J2W

After how well the blues at hover have done the state is expanding its blue cat stocking program! Other lakes that are on the list for further consideration are cj brown, dillon and clendening. They have been working on propogating there own brood stock instead of relying on other agencies excess. Cat fishing is exploding right now and I think Ohio is getting it right on this one! I can only hope this program continues to grow. And how amazing would it be for flatheads to be added to a stocking program

My links not working for some reason


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Rocky Fork was on the list too...


----------



## fishintechnician

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Rocky Fork was on the list too...


I saw that after doing more research, like I said I think it's great. I'd love to see them in more of our waters. They were a native fish to most of the state at one time or another


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Yep, and the ones in Hoover are getting big quick. Rumor has it a 30lb fish has been caught...


----------



## chris1162

I hope they start stocking blues instead of channels everywhere. A man can dream.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

especially in places like upground reservoirs that are stocked with gizzard shad that have grown to over a foot long. the biggest catfish i ever caught (45lbs) had a belly full of blueback herring (similar to shad) 10-12" each.


----------



## moke11

We were there the day they stocked November 2nd, 2016. That evening on the way back to the ramp, my dad caught one.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

hopefully people dont keep too many like that and they have a chance to put on some size. much bigger than channel cats!


----------

